# Stare into this image...



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm very interested in the connection between our eyes and the way visual input effects our mind. Do your best to stare into it for 60 seconds without looking away at all. If you look away even for a split second, you have to start over. Do the lines do anything to your psyche?


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

For me, the lines seem to sway back and fourth and become somewhat 3D like poking outward. I also see patterns within the image, and also
the lines become blury. It's just another one of those trippy images and everyone see's the illusion's, even "normal" people..


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

AHHHHH. I see lines all around my room. HELP!. Shit man. Not cool. Not cool.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

They make me feel more zoned out and i feel if i stare long enough they would trigger my migraines


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> I'm very interested in the connection between our eyes and the way visual input effects our mind. Do your best to stare into it for 60 seconds without looking away at all. If you look away even for a split second, you have to start over. Do the lines do anything to your psyche?


With the change of your avatar, I wasn't sure which image you want people to stare at









But my reaction to the lines is like nabbers.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Makes my vision look a little blury. Also makes me not want to do LSD.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I saw a face. Is it just me? Just a face in the image. Like vividly. Is it supposed to do that? Wtf.



> I'm very interested in the connection between our eyes and the way visual input effects our mind.


Drugs, man, drugs.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

If you scroll up and down and look at the image, you can see a face.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

did see a little 3d, noticed rainbow colors, eyes were hurting in beginning


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

nabber said:


> For me, the lines seem to sway back and fourth and become somewhat 3D like poking outward. I also see patterns within the image, and also
> the lines become blury. It's just another one of those trippy images and everyone see's the illusion's, even "normal" people..


^ What he said.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> I saw a face. Is it just me? Just a face in the image. Like vividly. Is it supposed to do that? Wtf.
> 
> Drugs, man, drugs.


First I saw losanges, then a face too.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

John lennon ?


----------

